# Vereiste Rutenringe etc.



## Albert. (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle, habt Ihr Tipps damit umzugehen? Ende März Anfang April kann das ja durchaus noch ein Problem darstellen, zumindest in diesen Jahr.
 Bei -10 Grad denke ich ist es schon fasst aussichtslos aber so bei -1 bis -2 Grad nervt das ja auch schon ziemlich wen man als Gast an der Küste zum MeefoAngeln mit so um die 1000 Würfe rechnet . Man will ja jede Minute in den paar tagen zum Angeln nutzen und nicht zum Eiskratzen.

 Danke schon mal und Petri Heil


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Mono Schnur! Nimmt nicht so viel Wasser auf wie geflochtene > ergo nicht so viel Wasser am Ring das gefrieren kann. 

Viele Fetten die Ringe auch, hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht...


----------



## Sneep (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Hallo,

Ringe mit Glycerin einreiben.

Ansonsten Rute unter Wasser halten.

SneeP


----------



## janko (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

nur monofil - wenn du bei Frost mit multifil angelst, kannst du sie danach wegschmeißen ...


----------



## King_Fisher (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Hab da im März/April noch nie Probleme mit gehabt...


----------



## Albert. (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Danke, erst mal. Nur mit Mono Das klingt logisch und ist glaube ich auch am effektivsten.

 Na ja, wie gesagt dieses Jahr ist alles möglich.
 Waren letztes Jahr Ostern in Zingst und ich hab noch nie so viel Glühwein getrunken. 4 Wochen vorher war das Wetter da auch besser aber haben diesmal  Später geplant. Hoffentlich geht das alles auf. Ist für mich voll das Jahreshighlight.
  Und jetzt etc.       
 Denke mal bei dem Wetter ist kaum noch jemand unterwegs. Oder???


----------



## paling (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*



Albert. schrieb:


> Danke, erst mal. Nur mit Mono Das klingt logisch und ist glaube ich auch am effektivsten.
> 
> Na ja, wie gesagt dieses Jahr ist alles möglich.
> Waren letztes Jahr Ostern in Zingst und ich hab noch nie so viel Glühwein getrunken. 4 Wochen vorher war das Wetter da auch besser aber haben diesmal  Später geplant. Hoffentlich geht das alles auf. Ist für mich voll das Jahreshighlight.
> ...



leider ich ab nächsten Freitag in Boltenhagen,mir wird schlecht bei dem Wetter#d:c:c


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Petri und vergess den hier nicht:
http://www.zesox.de/Marken/Jenzi/Je...w=&pup_c=pla&gclid=CJX9seKjmrwCFYFe3godPQEAQg


----------



## lammi (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Der ist gut#6


----------



## A-tom-2 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Die geflochtene auf der Spule kann man auch mit Ballistol einsprühen, hatte seit dem keinen Abriss mehr wegen Eis.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Die geflochtene auf der Spule kann man auch mit Ballistol einsprühen, hatte seit dem keinen Abriss mehr wegen Eis.





> Sicherheitsdatenblatt gemäß Verordnung (EG) Nr.
> 1907/2006 (REACH)
> überarbeitet 21.05.2013 (D) Version 5.7
> Ballistol-Spray
> ...



http://www.ballistol.de/files/ballistol-spray_08_03_2012.pdf


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

das zeug kann man sogar "trinken"...und viecher zur fellpflege usw damit einsprühen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Ich wette das es auch irgendwo eine EU Verodung gibt, das du keinen fahren lassen darfst, wenn du mit der Wathose im Wasser stehst. Wurde dann in 8 Jahren unter Beteiligung von 600 Abgeordneten aus allen EU Ländern in einem 1,8 Mrd. Euro teurem Referendum festgelegt.


----------



## ragbar (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Hab ich mir bei dem Post oben auch grad gedacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Es gibt übrigens Dyneema-Schnüre, die glatt sind und kein Wasser aufnehmen, und sogar das Wasser besser abschütteln als eine Monofile. Zudem ist der Kontakt intensiver als bei verflochtenen Schnüren.


----------



## janko (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens Dyneema-Schnüre, die glatt sind und kein Wasser aufnehmen, und sogar das Wasser besser abschütteln als eine Monofile. Zudem ist der Kontakt intensiver als bei verflochtenen Schnüren.



Welche?????;+


----------



## A-tom-2 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens Dyneema-Schnüre, die glatt sind und kein Wasser aufnehmen...


Meinst du die Berkley Nanofil? Würde mich auch interessieren, wenn es dazu Erfahrungen gibt.

Edit: da gibts nen Thread zu - http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219568&referrerid=146446


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Die thermoversiegelten Berkley-Schnüre sind auch schon mal erheblich besser brauchbar als die "normalen Geflechte" mit ein bischen schnell heruntergeriebener Beschichtung.

Welche ich aber meine und im Fies-Eis-Wetter mehrfach ausprobiert habe, ist die Hemingway Monotec Futura (dünnste Typen). Zudem ist die nichtmal so teuer und sehr Made in Germany, und sehr sehr tüdelarm bis eben wirklich tüdelfrei auch unter widrigsten Bedingungen.
Knoten sauber gebunden gegen ein metallenes Wirbelöhr oder dem "Wickelknotenverbinder", so dass die Beschichtung heile bleibt, und man hat endlos Spaß damit. 
Zusatzschmierung draufbringen und auch wieder sauberwischen  kann man auch gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Ich würde Speiseöl auf die Spule träufeln, garantiert abbaubar und nicht schädlich für Wasser und Umwelt!
Abgesehen davon, gehört nach meiner Meinung bei Minusgraden eine Mono auf die Rolle.
Geflechtschnur wird nämlich nicht nur äußerlich durch Eiskristalle geschädigt, viel schlimmer ist es, was die Eiskristalle im Inneren der Schnur anrichten.
Ich habe mal bei ca. Minus 5 Grad, eine schon länger gefischte Powerpro hingerichtet.
Die Schnur war nach dem Einsatz regelrecht mürbe.
Daher Mono bei unter Null Grad!

Jürgen


----------



## Hov-Micha (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*

Moin..

also Ballistol-Spray halt ich auch für gewagt und auch baah#d
abgesehen davon das Mario recht hat#6.
Hoffe für dies Jahr hat´s sich eh erledigt sonst eben Mono ohne mitte dicken Futt zuhause bleiben|wavey:

TL
Micha


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vereiste Rutenringe etc.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde Speiseöl auf die Spule träufeln, garantiert abbaubar und nicht schädlich für Wasser und Umwelt!


Du weißt wann das Speiseöl geliert und fest wird? 
Das ist keine gute Idee damit. 



> Abgesehen davon, gehört nach meiner Meinung bei Minusgraden eine Mono auf die Rolle.


Für den Nahbereich ist das ja in Ordnung #6, aber auf größere Distanz eben nicht.
Und dann Abstimmung und Gewöhnung, das sind schon  zwei verschiedene Sachen mit Geflecht und mit Mono, Rute die zur Mono passt ist nicht gut für Dyneema und umgekehrt.

Ich mag mir dabei den Stress mit unterschiedlich reagieren müssen und andere ungewohnte Rute angeln nicht antun wollen.


----------

